# How to witness effectively to the Jewish people



## yoyoceramic (May 24, 2010)

Recently at a Bible Study I attended, a man and his wife who have made it their full time ministry witnessing to Jews shared with us a document titled "How to witness effectively to the Jewish people". I have included it below, as I found it particularly insightful.

Before you read the following document, understand the significance "The Book of Life" has in the understanding of righteousness and eternal life for the Jewish people.

*HOW TO WITNESS EFFECTIVELY TO THE JEWISH PEOPLE**​
*Two Diagnostic Questions*​
Do you have the assurance that your name is written in the "Book of Life?"
If you were to die tonight, God forbid, and stood before God and He asked you, "Why should I write your name in the 'Book of Life?'" What would you answer?

*One Transitional Question*
"Has anyone ever taken the time to show you how you can have full assurance that your name can be written in the Book of Life?"

*The Good News Message*

MAN is a sinner (Isa 59:1-3) and he must repent (v. 20)!
GOD is just and merciful (Exo 32:32-34; Exek.18:23).
GRACE is an unmerited favor or gift (Exo. 33:19).
YESHUA (Jesus) is the Messiah who suffered, died, shed His blood for our sins and was resurrected to show us how our names can be written in the Book of Life. (Isa 52:13-53:6, 10; Ps 16:9-11).
FAITH is believing in and trusting in who Yeshua is and what He has done only for your salvation and forgiveness of your sin so your name can be written in the "Book of Life" (Ps 2:2, 7-12).

Do you want to place your trust in Yeshua as your personal Messiah, Lord, & Savior?


----------



## Andres (May 24, 2010)

That plan basically looks like it could be titled, "How to Witness Effectively to People". The only thing Jewish about it is mentioning Yeshua.


----------



## he beholds (May 24, 2010)

Andres said:


> That plan basically looks like it could be titled, "How to Witness Effectively to People". The only thing Jewish about it is mentioning Yeshua.


 
It actually reminds me of Evangelism Explosion. 
I'm glad, though, that people do feel specifically called to evangelize Jews.

In church yesterday our Pastor preached that being a biological son of Abraham doesn't ensure salvation. It depends on who your mother is. Sarah or Hagar? Abraham had two sons. One he gained by his own efforts in an act of doubt, the other by God's promise. When we are not trusting God's promises and work for what is promised for free, we are being Ishamelites. 



> [Example of Hagar and Sarah]
> Tell me, you who desire to be under the law, do you not listen to the law? For it is written that Abraham had two sons, one by a slave woman and one by a free woman. But the son of the slave was born according to the flesh, while the son of the free woman was born through promise. Now this may be interpreted allegorically: these women are two covenants. One is from Mount Sinai, bearing children for slavery; she is Hagar. Now Hagar is Mount Sinai in Arabia; she corresponds to the present Jerusalem, for she is in slavery with her children. But the Jerusalem above is free, and she is our mother. For it is written,
> 
> “Rejoice, O barren one who does not bear;
> ...



My pastor was preaching to gentiles, but I felt that this would maybe strike a chord with Jewish people. They might not realize that all of Abraham's sons are not saved. (Even though I am sure they know about Ishmael, they just might not think of him as just as related to Abraham as they are.)


----------



## jwright82 (May 24, 2010)

This guy told me at my church that he was used by God to lead a Jewish man to salvation and he just gave the guy a list of OT prophecies to examine in regards to the life of Jesus.


----------



## au5t1n (May 24, 2010)

If speaking to a practicing Jew, I would go straight to Isaiah 53.


----------



## AThornquist (May 24, 2010)

I'd tell 'em that even though I'm a goyish klots, I'd be a meshugener to kvetsh or be a shmendrik. But not because I'm merely afraid of a little shmutz or like shmaltzy do-this and do-thats. I'd have a spiel--while not acting like a maven--about Moshiach, whom we know to be Yeshua.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 24, 2010)

I am not sure Jew's think along the lines of this tract. 

They are God's Covenant Children in their thought. 

I went to work one day and started witnessing to a business owner about Christ. He told me he was a Jew. I then responded.
what made Abraham a son or recipient of God's Grace? What made Abrham find favor in the Lord's eye? He was dumb founded. Abrahm came from a pagan family. Sounds Reformed Baptistic doesn't it?


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2010)

I was with ya brother, right up there until you mentioned Abrahams faith & forgot to mention that Isaac got the sign of faith.


----------



## Tim (May 25, 2010)

Like many modern evangelistic outlines, the material in the original post does not mention _repentance_.


----------

